# Skanska Reefing Concrete Rubble Today



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Skanska deployed approx. 150 concrete piling cut-off pieces (approx. 800 tons) in Escambia Near-Shore East Artificial Reef Site at 30 Deg 17.750'N; 087 Deg 13.500'W (approx. 4.5nmi ESE of Pensacola Pass). Water depth at the site is 45 feet.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

so glad anytime we get more reefs added to our areas


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

nice pix too


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Awesome...I was hoping all those cuts were going to good use.....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting Doug
I was watching for when this would happen!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

We saw a barge load going out Monday too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the post and pictures, so awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

It was reported to be a test run for them to see if it is feasible to dump all the old 3 mile rubble out there or recycle it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see more stuff going out. But if they push those small concrete pieces like in the picture they will be under the sand covered up in a year. There is a spot to the sw of the barges that has covered up from a few stotms. That would be a good spot to put small pieces of concrete. On top of the old stuff.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Any word on plans for the bridge rubble once they tear down the existing bridges? Agree it would be nice to place it in such a way that it stays above the sand for a few years.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Went out there this morning and caught our limit of snapper, all 10+ pounds...great spot!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hangover said:


> Any word on plans for the bridge rubble once they tear down the existing bridges? Agree it would be nice to place it in such a way that it stays above the sand for a few years.





https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/pensacola-bay-bridge-contractor-test-use-rubble-907146/


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

boomshakalaka said:


> Went out there this morning and caught our limit of snapper, all 10+ pounds...great spot!


Yeah right....Way to go....


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany (Jul 22, 2018)

Good deal Thanks for the info


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Update: As stated before test runs to access cost vs crushing for recycling and selling and we have another concern as I understand someone wishes to purchase the slabs/spans. So a 6 mile long reef near the pass we all hope may not be a done deal.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Update: As stated before test runs to access cost vs crushing for recycling and selling and we have another concern as I understand someone wishes to purchase the slabs/spans. So a 6 mile long reef near the pass we all hope may not be a done deal.





'Mo MONEY…… shoot, how cool would that have been?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

To good to be true, I knew something would **** it up.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

"hey Buddy...wanna buy a bridge??"...in my day that was a joke...

dang kids


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That close and shallow will be good fer a little while but I will agree that the sands will cover most of it up after a few years...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Any update on this??


----------

